# E46 cell phone antenna



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

What kind and where have others mounted an external cellular antenna?...I am currently using a Hirschman patch antenna but would like to get one of the shark's fin antenna....Have others gotten the shark's fin antenna?....If so, what are the logistics of mounting and hooking up and where did one order this antenna?....I know car is prewired for this antenna but uses a weird Farka connector....


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

leejak said:


> What kind and where have others mounted an external cellular antenna?...I am currently using a Hirschman patch antenna but would like to get one of the shark's fin antenna....Have others gotten the shark's fin antenna?....If so, what are the logistics of mounting and hooking up and where did one order this antenna?....I know car is prewired for this antenna but uses a weird Farka connector....


What's a Farka antenna? :dunno:

I think I like the one that is hidden in the bumper myself...


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

*Farka connector*

The Farka connector is the connector under the middle console....The car is prewired for the CPT 8000 phone and has wiring built in for the shark's fin roof antenna whose wire enters the trunk and connects to a connector there which leads to the wire under the console..(with the proprietary Farka connector)


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

I have the sharkfin on my car that connects to the CPT-8000. The sharkfin is very easy to install; it basically mounts on the roof via a strong double-stick tape (its strong; been on my car without a problem for 2 years now) and then the wire routes under the rear window weather stripping to a pre-cut hole on the left hand side of the car that is hidden when the trunk is closed. You will see it if you open your trunk, just look for the a circle rubber cover. Once in the car there is an adapter you can get from BMW that converts the Fakra connector to a more standard UHF type.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

^^^^ like what he said, i've got the same thing. about $45 painted....


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

That 'Fakra' connector connected directly up to both Motorola kits I've had in my car.


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

Dirtboy said:


> ^^^^ like what he said, i've got the same thing. about $45 painted....


Where did you get the antenna?....Did you order from dealer?...Please advise..


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

leejak said:


> Where did you get the antenna?....Did you order from dealer?...Please advise..


CircleBMW, ordered one couple days ago....$63.50 primed not painted
everybody else wanted $227 or more..


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

03BMW330 said:


> CircleBMW, ordered one couple days ago....$63.50 primed not painted
> everybody else wanted $227 or more..


holy crap! :yikes: i got mine for $45 painted! that's why it's better to be in germany for the parts... plus, didn't have to pay taxes on it


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

here's the part numbers for the pre-painted colors....


----------

